# The Hypnotic Music



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Ala Afternoon of the Faun or Scheherazade?

Any recommendations?

A fat chance, I know...


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Griffes' _The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Kahn_ has a hypnotic effect as does his _White Peacock_. Listen to the orchestral versions of these.

I imagine the Glass and the other minimalists would be hypnotic also. They all drive me nuts.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

yes, considering Griffes I would suggest also Vale of dreams


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks!

Wow, dudes, you really should check out Schoenberg before his six-finger period or whatever!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Apart from Afternoon of a faun, Debussy's three orchestral nocturnes are also pretty much hypnotic, especially "Clouds." 

But for hypnotic stuff I often prefer modern New Age music, which is deliberately featureless and minimalistic.


----------



## Animato (Dec 5, 2013)

Hypnotic - in which sense?

a) dreamlike: then listen to Barber's Adagio for Strings or to the slow movement of Dvorak's "New World" Symphony. top listening is also the Adagietto from Mahler's fifth symphony. or good-friday music from Wagner's Parsival.

b) captivating: Sacre du Printemps by Stravinsky, nearly every Symphony by Mahler and Dvorak's Cello-Concerto.


----------

